# stone around my pond



## whitetail98 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking to put stone around my pond and was wondering if i should put anything under the stone. Maybe black plastic. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

It is best to use something under the stone. I put down a heavy plastic that they use on road construction. It really helps control weeds. If weeds and grass try to grow between the stone, it really is easy to pull it. The roots are not really buried they are just in between the stone. I ran out of the good plastic so I got the best weed plastic that Lowes sells. It seems heavy enough and has a fiber in it. I used what they call D rock rip rap limestone. It is about the size of a football down to a softball. It looks great. We placed it by hand. What a job.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Get a good geotextile designed for what you're trying to accomplish. There are lots of manufactures with people eager to help in selection. They'll want to know what it's being used for, where, slope, and what will cover it.

To place the stone call a slinger truck...They haul and place it very reasonably and quickly.

Here's a video from when I did it several years ago.


[ame="http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f275/Ryan937/?action=view&current=Slingertruck.flv"]Slingertruck.flv video by Ryan937 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid49.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid49.photobucket.com/albums/f275/Ryan937/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f275/Ryan937/Slingertruck[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree with geo-textile over plastic for the durability factor. 

thanks pond-fin for the the vid. that looks like a much better method than using other types of machinery. I wonder how restricted on size of rock you are with that. A mix of rock sizes that produce large gaps is great structure for small fish and also provides spawning habitat for species like fathead minnows.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

#2 Limestone was the biggest they could deliver. I would have liked larger but I'm glad i didn't because bigger than #2 (fist size) would be pretty uncomfortable to walk on. It's been a few years ago but it was only $15/ton delivered from 40 miles away and placed. They did it in about a day and it was placed extremely accurately and didn't do any damage to the grass surrounding the pond. The angular limestone has stayed in place well and there's lots of critters living in it. I get a few weeds but most pull easily and I spray once or twice a year as well. I may eventually add more natural looking bank run gravel over top but I was afraid that it wouldn't hold to the slope without an angular aggregate below.


----------

